# DIY Spray on Concrete?



## Simbabluenobi (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi tacticle-blunder
Yes there are several things for that. I don't know the names of them but I was looking in my small hardware store here in town for something for my roof and saw all kinds of paint and liquids for concrete. Waterproofing as well as paintlike coverage. If you're thinking of something more like a sprayable concrete to recoat the foundation work .... I would suppose a very loose mix of that quickrete in a sprayer (or bottle) with a large spray hole might work for you. I haven't done that but seems as it would work as you want to basically white wash it and hide its ugliness not add any support to it. It'd be sort of like the old fashioned lime wash people used to paint on their walls. If it comes out clumpy then its not thin enough and if it comes out too much like water and just runs off then too much water. So I'd mix a small batch and see how it works before adding water to the whole container of it. But I have added EXTRA Water to the Quickrete and it still does set up.


----------



## tacticle_blunder (Oct 3, 2007)

I tried the spray methods mentioned above, no love. I tried with both an electric paint sprayer and manual pump sprayer. Concrete is just too thick! I was using the concrete finishing mix which is the least viscous I could find. It has no rock etc. I mixed it very wet, probably too wet to do any good but still no luck. Think I'll have to do this the hard way


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think you're going to find a spray on concrete you do by your self. You would look to the tool rental places for that option. Pool installers use it, you might try calling them. Look for gunnite in the listing. Otherwise, it's the trowel.
Ron


----------

